# Shower steamers!



## mamato4kids (Nov 5, 2012)

I have started making shower steamers!
Anyone else do these?  I have been having fun, but still need a good way to pack them tightly.  Anyone that makes them have a good technique or a recipe they want to share?

I am currently making eucalyptus steamers and lavender with crushed rose petal steamers!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 5, 2012)

I tried making them a long time ago but they always dissolved too quickly.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 5, 2012)

I love these!  I make mine with THIS.  It works so well!


----------



## burtonridr (Dec 5, 2012)

Had to google what those were, how long do they typically last?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 6, 2012)

They last a couple of minutes but the essential oil 'scent' and therapeutic properties last for the entire shower...


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 11, 2012)

we had the Flu go around here rocketing fevers achey bodies severe cold symptoms me wanting to hurt whinny people oh wait I did not say that lol I made some for them to use for relief they loved them


----------



## sstorelli (Jan 17, 2013)

Lindy said:


> I love these! I make mine with THIS. It works so well!


 
Lindy - do you use the tube to package them as well, like in the picture?  How much mixture do you put per steamer in the tube?  Does your mixture harden / dry out before you're finished making them all?  How many do you get per batch do you think?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 17, 2013)

No I don't.  I have them on display in the "candy jars" with the screw on lids and then offer them 3 for $5.00.  I am looking into that packaging option but I don't remember where I found them here in Canada :???:

As to how many I get in a batch, it is determine by the size of my batch.  The big thing to remember is that these should not be used as a bath bomb due to the nature of the beast.

HTH


----------



## sstorelli (Jan 23, 2013)

Lindy, what I meant is how many oz do you put in the tube per steamer?  My tube arrived yesterday, I made my very first batch but I over-wet it and that was a bust then this mornign I did my second but put too much per tab...i just wonder if you weigh it out.


----------



## RioGrandeSoap (Jan 23, 2013)

What a cool idea! I've been telling people to just put my bath salt in the shower with them if they don't take baths, you still get the aroma. This is even better. What do you use as a base; Baking soda and citric acid?


----------



## sstorelli (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes!  Baking soda & citric acid.  Just like a bath bomb just smaller in size for the shower! Great idea isn't it!!!!!???


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry - I misunderstood.  I usually put two teaspoons in.  It would be really hard to measure the ounces on that one as you probably know already.  It takes a bit & I recommend not doing it tired.  I ended up redoing 50 tabs 3 times because I was way too tired to have been doing it....


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 23, 2013)

sstorelli said:


> Lindy - do you use the tube to package them as well, like in the picture?  How much mixture do you put per steamer in the tube?  Does your mixture harden / dry out before you're finished making them all?  How many do you get per batch do you think?




I made bath bombs recently, and I just packed a 1/3 cup dry measure with the mix, and pressed the back flat with the 1/4 cup measure, then tapped them onto my hand then laid them on the counter. For free. And they weighed an even two ounces. They are holding up great and weigh 2 oz each.


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 24, 2013)

I use muffin tins for mine,mini and large. I just put a liner in it and when they are ready lift them out. Once dry, the liner just peels off


----------



## shawnswife (Jan 30, 2013)

burtonridr said:


> Had to google what those were, how long do they typically last?




I purchased one online and was honestly kind of disappointed because the scent was so mild that I could hardly smell it. I would love to try to make them myself one day! :smile:


----------



## ManyMoons (May 5, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Oh I'm sorry - I misunderstood.  I usually put two teaspoons in.  It would be really hard to measure the ounces on that one as you probably know already.  It takes a bit & I recommend not doing it tired.  I ended up redoing 50 tabs 3 times because I was way too tired to have been doing it....



I'm curious..in most directions I have seen for them, they all say to bake them. Do you bake yours? Something about baking them hardens them more, which is supposed to keep them from dissolving so fast. I have been wanting to make them as well, and your thoughts on that would be great :smile:


----------



## Lindy (May 5, 2013)

Nah, I just let them set up on their own overnight.  I wouldn't recommend baking them because you are going to turn your baking soda into washing soda.... not good.


----------



## ManyMoons (May 7, 2013)

Thank you, Lindy


----------



## Lindy (May 7, 2013)

You are welcome....


----------

